

Show HN: Feem Wi-Fi - ekwogefee
http://www.tryfeem.com/

======
ekwogefee
Hi. Long time lurker. I built Feem to enable chat and local file transfers
within a LAN, without passing through the Internet.

Feem works natively on Android, iOS, Windows Desktop, Linux, and Mac OSX.

Trivia: I am based in Buea; a small city in Cameroon, Africa.

